# ive been slackin,gulf report6-20ish thru 7-11



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ive gotten three new kayak wars species this month to put me at 10 species so far this year, the fishin is hot, yal saw the aj and last week i got my first mahi in the yak, a small one but the grill dont know the difference, and this morning, 7-11 i got me a 24in gag grouper. 

nick(musthavesaltair) has been absolutely outfishing me on our team, ive gone with him every time and we always get some kind of points but he always gets more:no: hes posted like 8kings this month and a few bobos, a snapper and he also got himself a grouper this morning. 

enjoy all the pictures


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice stuff.The last picture look's like a lake.....................

Robin


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

it was beautiful that morning, one of those i cant stand it i gotta fish before work moments. came up on a school of about ten under a boogie board about two miles out and everything possible went wrong haha i was lucky to get the one mahi


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Good work...I saw you guys launch off this morning. I was out casting a new top water before heading to work. Did you guys see any jellyfish while you guys were at the first spot? Last time I went out there were a ton of jellys over the spot


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

didnt see any but did get some on my line one time


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

josh when are we going to go fishing


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i fish 6 times a week at the least kyle lol everytime i text you your doing somethin


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Josh I just got a gulf worthy kayak and I know your skilled in gulf fishing we need to get up and go one morning and maybe even drag Kyle along lol


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im down, but i cant for about a week or so because i went like 6 days in a row and lost a lot of equitment and ran out of money haha.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha i got a gulf worthy kayak too i wanna go.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Anyone want to hit the Gulf Thursday afternoon or Sunday Morning? Snapper season is about to end. I was thinking of hitting up either the spots by Henderson or the Okaloosa Pier. PM me if any of you guys want to join.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

...


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

chasintail2010 said:


> haha i got a gulf worthy kayak too i wanna go.


 now you just need a gulf worthy fisherman kyle and you are set to go hahaha:thumbup: im just playin buddy.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well Josh I can't gulf fish if nobody will takee me


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i didnt have anyone show me lol i just went for it


----------

